# Lockdown



## Relle (Apr 1, 2020)

YOU ARE IN LOCKDOWN.

THE ONLY FOOD ITEMS YOU CAN SURVIVE ON ARE ITEMS THAT START WITH THE LETTERS OF YOUR NAME.

R - Rice
E -  Eggs
L - Licorice
L - Lamingtons
E - Empanadas


----------



## Misschief (Apr 1, 2020)

E - Eggs
V - Vanilla Ice Cream
E - Egg Rolls
L - Lemon Cake
Y - Yogurt
N - Nachos


----------



## atiz (Apr 1, 2020)

This will be a tough lockdown!

A - apples
T - tea
I - ice cream
Z - zinnamon rolls  (Sorry)


----------



## artemis (Apr 1, 2020)

Apples
Roast chicken
Tea
Eggs
Mashies
Ice cream
Strawberries


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh, goodie, my name is long

M - mackerel for the sake of having a protein, but I really want marshmallows
O - oranges
B - butter
J - java
A - almond butter
C - chocolate
K - kale

B - broccoli
A - avocado
Y - yam


----------



## Arimara (Apr 1, 2020)

Apples
Rice
Ice Cream
Milk
Asparagus
Roast chicken
Arugula


----------



## KiwiMoose (Apr 1, 2020)

K - kiwifruit of course
I - ice cream
W - watermelon
I - iced coffee
M - marshmallows (haha @Mobjack Bay)
O - oranges
O - onions
S - sausages
E - Everything in the cupboard!


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 1, 2020)

I- ice cream
R- rice
I- iced tea 
S- salad
H- ham

L- lasagna
A- avocados
S- strawberries
S- soup


----------



## Misschief (Apr 1, 2020)

You all went with your SMF names. I used my real name!


----------



## Arimara (Apr 2, 2020)

Misschief said:


> You all went with your SMF names. I used my real name!


My real name is more restrictive.


----------



## cerelife (Apr 2, 2020)

C - Cheese
E - Eggs
R - Radishes
E - Eclairs
L - Lettuce
I - Ice Cream
F - Fruit
E - Eggrolls


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 2, 2020)

Lean beef 
eggs
nectarines
Aged  cheese
red peppers
English toffee
nuts
extra thin crust pizza
extra thin crust pizza​


----------



## PieBorg (Apr 2, 2020)

P - Prawns
I - Iceberg lettuce
E - Escargot
B - Brie
O - Olives
R - Radishes
G - Grapes


----------



## KiwiMoose (Apr 2, 2020)

Misschief said:


> You all went with your SMF names. I used my real name!


Yeah - but you still got ice cream, by being more specific about the flavour.



PieBorg said:


> P - Prawns
> I - Iceberg lettuce
> E - Escargot
> B - Brie
> ...


Gosh - yours is a bit posh innit?


----------



## Relle (Apr 2, 2020)

IrishLass said:


> I- ice cream
> R- rice
> I- iced tea
> S- salad
> ...



I'm coming over for dinner. We can have soup, then lasagne with salad/avocados, then ice cream/strawberries and iced tea. Keep the ham and rice for another night .


----------



## TheGecko (Apr 2, 2020)

Tea
Huge Steaks
Eggs
Gravy
Escargot 
Chocolate
Kellogg’s Rice Krispies Cookies
Orange Liquor


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 2, 2020)

Shrimp
Ham
Rum
Ice Cream

Heavy Cream
Upside Down Cake
Nuts
Tuna


----------



## LilyJo (Apr 2, 2020)

Lime
Ice cream
Lemon meringue
Yoghurt

Jam
Orange juice

Not a whole lot of actual food there!


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 2, 2020)

L-LEMONCELLO (Cheesecake)
I-Ice Cream
N-Nuts
19687 pieces of all of them lol

Well my last name is 11 letters long so with full first and middle I have 25 letters... I win !


----------



## dibbles (Apr 2, 2020)

Dark chocolate
Ice cream
Bailey's
Burgers
Lemonade
Eggs
Soup


----------



## noni2009 (Apr 2, 2020)

S soup
O oreos
N noodles
Y yams
A apples


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 2, 2020)

I have an unfair advantage - thanks mum!
*P*lenty of tabouli
*E*very type of meat (as long as it isn't processed)
*N*othing I don’t like to eat
*E*very type of chocolate
*L*ots of nice salad vegetables
*O*ven baked potato with lots of cream and cheese
*P*lenty of goats milk cheese and spreads
*E*thically produced potato chips
*J*ust pavlova, cream and berries
*A*sian dressing on finely sliced coleslaw
*N*othing low fat
*E*thically produced bananas


----------



## cedarstar (Apr 2, 2020)

C - cotton candy
E - Easter eggs
D - dots
A - aero bar
R - rolos
S - skittles
T - taffy
A - airheads
R - reeses peanut butter cups

I have a sweet tooth!


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 2, 2020)

G- grilled cheese
A- asparagus
I- icee
L- lard

Lol, I'm have a hard time


----------



## justjacqui (Apr 2, 2020)

J - Jelly/Jello
U - Udon Noodles
S - Spaghetti
T - Toast
J - Jam
A - Apples
C - Corn
Q - Quinoa
U - Upside down pineapple cake 
I - Ice cream


----------



## Ladka (Apr 3, 2020)

*L*ipov čaj  linden tea
*A*vokado
*D*unajska torta Wiener cake
*K*ruh bread
*A*jdovi žganci buchwheat _spoonbread_
I use my personal name for my SMF name so I chose the foods in Slovenian, my native language.
As long as I have bread I'll survive, especially so cause I bake it myself. My choice includes no meat so I might substitute Wiener cake for "dunajski zrezek" Wienerschnitzel Wienese cutlet.


----------



## Millie (Apr 3, 2020)

Millet
Ice
Lettuce
Legumes
Iceberg lettuce
Eggplant

That's the diet I'll need to go on when we get to see people again. My actual lockdown diet is mostly chocolate and Nutella...


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 3, 2020)

I'll have to scrounge around the bunker and see what I can find...


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 3, 2020)

@Millie, here’s my stash:


----------



## Millie (Apr 3, 2020)

@Mobjack Bay haha, that's nothing. Mine is embarrassing. Gotta wait for my device to charge and I'll take a photo.... but I'm not sure if I'll have the guts to post it

P.s. thanks, glad I'm not the only one





Oh, the shame


----------



## Arimara (Apr 3, 2020)

Wow, Millie. Well, I know where to go for some ingredients for chocolate cake- Millie's house.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 4, 2020)

Millie said:


> @Mobjack Bay haha, that's nothing. Mine is embarrassing. Gotta wait for my device to charge and I'll take a photo.... but I'm not sure if I'll have the guts to post it
> 
> P.s. thanks, glad I'm not the only one
> 
> ...


It IS coming up to easter!!! 

I'm not supposed to be eating chocolate so I gave all the chocolate in the house to my DH to dole out one little square at a time.  Then he was told he absolutely has to lose weight so...I am now in charge of the chocolate stash.   Ohhhhoooooo  not good, not good at all.


----------



## runnerchicki (Apr 4, 2020)

Luckily I have a long name:

S - soup
H - hamburgers
A - alcohol
N - nachos
T - tacos
E - eggs
L - lasagna
L - lobster
E - enchiladas


----------



## Angela RF (Apr 4, 2020)

A avocado
n nachos
g ground beef mushroom taco
e eggs benedict
l lasagna
a apple pie

r rice
f flame grilled cheeseburger

omg what a fun lockdown with those foods. pretty sure I can survive


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 4, 2020)

Millie said:


> @Mobjack Bay haha, that's nothing. Mine is embarrassing. Gotta wait for my device to charge and I'll take a photo.... but I'm not sure if I'll have the guts to post it
> 
> P.s. thanks, glad I'm not the only one
> 
> ...


I’ll admit to having multiple containers of ground cocoa as well   At least we have our priorities straight.


----------



## earlene (Apr 5, 2020)

This looks like fun.

*E*ggplant Parmesan
*a*vocado (raw and as guacamole)
*r*ice (fried with pine-nuts and various vegetables, including spicy veggie sausage, mmm-mmm!)
*l*entil salad (red with goat cheese, celery, peppers, etc.)
*e*gg salad sandwiches (recipe of my own design)
*n*uts (raw sprouted if available)
*e*nchiladas (vegetarian, of course topped with avocado and Crema Mexicana)

My real name is my SMF name, btw.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Apr 5, 2020)

K - Kiwi
I- Inca Berries
T - tomato
I - Iceberg Lettuce

W - Watermelon
I - Ice Cream
L - Limes
L -Lima Beans
I - Icaco
A - Apples
M - Mustard
S - 
Spaghetti


----------



## Kamahido (Apr 5, 2020)

For me, death is all but assured then.

K-?
A-Apples
M-Meat? Does that count?
A-?
H-?
I-Ice Cream
D-Donuts
O-Oatmeal


----------



## Relle (Apr 5, 2020)

Kamahido said:


> For me, death is all but assured then.
> 
> K-?
> A-Apples
> ...



How about K - Kumera ( sweet potato)
A - Apricots
H - Ham or Haloumi


----------



## Kamahido (Apr 6, 2020)

Relle said:


> How about K - Kumera ( sweet potato)
> A - Apricots
> H - Ham or Haloumi



No to potatoes. Yes to apricots. No to ham.


----------

